# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  مجموعة أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا

## هيثم الفقى

مجموعة أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا 
جلسة 23/12/2001 
لسنة 2002

الطعن رقم 3312 لسنة 40 قضائية – عليا 
عاملون بمؤسسة مصر للطيران – وضعهم القانوني 
– يعدون من الموظفين العموميين 
استثنى المشرع بالقانون رقم 116/75 مؤسسة مصر للطيران من حكم إلغاء المؤسسات العامة التي تضمنه المادة السابعة من القانون رقم 11/75 ببعض الأحكام الخاصة بشركات القطاع العام و تبعا لذلك فإن مؤسسة مصر للطيران تظل قائمة بكيانها القانوني كمؤسسة عامة و على هذا فإن العاملين فيها يعدون من الموظفين العموميين و تعتبر من القرارات الصادرة في شأنهم قرارات إ‘دارية و من ثم يدخلون في نطاق البند تاسعا و ليس البند الثالث عشر من المادة 10 من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47/72 مما يستوجب معه قبول طلباتهم إلغاء القرارات التأديبية الصادرة في شأنهم و التظلم منها قبل رفع الدعوى على النحو الوارد في المادة 12 من
قانون مجلس الدولة المشار إليه

الطعن رقم 3845 لسنة40 قضائية – عليا 
عاملون بالقطاع العام – تأديب – حجية الحكم الجنائي 
أمام المحكمة التأديبية 
الحكم الجنائي يقيد القاضي الإداري فيما يتصل بوقوع الجريمة وينسبها إلى المتهم هذه الحجية لا تبقى إلا للأحكام النهائية الفاصلة في موضوع الدعوى الجنائية دون غيرها – الذي يجوز الحجية هو منطوق الحكم , و الأسباب الجوهرية وثيقة الصلة بالمنطوق دون أن يتقيد القاضي الإداري بالتكييف القانوني لهذه الوقائع فقد يختلف التكييف من الناحية الجنائية – إذ أن المسألة الإدارية تبحث في مسائل إخلال الموظف بواجبات الوظيفة العامة و ما تفرضه عليه من واجبات و مسئوليات حسبما يستخلص من مجموع التحقيقات , أما المحاكمة الجنائية فهي تتفرد بنظام قانوني قوامه ثبوت ارتكاب المتهم جريمة من الجرائم الموصوفة كذلك في القانون – مؤدى ذلك أن قضاء المحكمة الجنائية بالبراءة لكون أدلة الثبوت أو الاتهام محل شك لا يعد مانعا من مساءلة المتهم إداريا إذا كان ما وقع من أفعال يشكل ذنبا إداريا يحرك مسئوليته التأديبية 0 

الطعن رقم 4060 لسنة 40 قضائية – عليا 
عاملون بالقطاع العام – تأديب – مسئولية العامل 
المنية – أركانها – تعويض 
مناط تحميل العامل بقيمة الأضرار التي تصيب الوحدات الاقتصادية التابعة للقطاع العام الذي حل محله قطاع الأعمال العام – مرهون بتوافر أركان المسئولية المدنية و قوامها ثبوت خطأ العامل و إصابة الوحدة بأضرار مع توافر علاقة السببية بين خطأ العامل و الضرر الذي أصاب تلك الوحدة 0 

الطعنان رقما 5286 , 5378 لسنة 43 قضائية – عليا 
عاملون مدنيون – تأديب – سلطة 
المحكمة في تقدير أدلة الاتهام 
ما يرد بتقرير الاتهام إنما هو ادعاء بارتكاب المتهم للمخالفة التأديبية و لذلك فإنه تطبيقا للقاعدة الأصولية القاضية بأن البيئة على من ادعى يكون على جهة الاتهام أن تسفر عن الأدلة التي انتهت منها نسبة الاتهام إلى المتهم – و على المحكمة التأديبية أن تمحص هذه الأدلة لاحقا في البحث من خلال استجلاء مدى قيام كل دليل كسند وقوع المخالفة بيقين في ضوء ما يسفر عنه التحقيق م حقائق و ما يقدمه المتهم من أوجه دفاع و ذلك كله في الإطار المقرر بأن الأصل في الإنسان البراءة مؤدى ذلك أنه لا يجوز للمحكمة أن تستند إلى ادعاء لم يتم تمحيص مدى صحته في إسناد الاتهام إلى المتهم ذلك أن تقرير الإدانة لابد و أن يبنى على اقطع و اليقين و هو ما لا يكفي في شأنه مجرد ا
ادعاء لم يسانده أو يؤازره ما يعمه أو يرفعه إلى مستوى الحقيقة المستقاة من الواقع الناطق بقيامها المفصح عن تحققها 

الطعن رقم 5433 لسنة 42 قضائية – عليا 
مسئولية – مسئولية جهة الإدارة عن القرارات الإدارية الصادرة منها – مسئولية المتبوع 
عن أعمال تابعة 
مناط مسئولية الجهة الإدارية عن القرارات الإدارية الصادرة منها هو وجود خطأ من جانبها بأن يكون القرار الإداري الصادر غير مشروع لعيب من العيوب المنصوص عليها في قانون مجلس الدولة و أن يلحق بصاحب الشأن من جراء هذا الخطأ ضرر و أن تقوم علاقة السببية بين الخطأ و الضرر , إلا أن هذه المسئولية تقوم أيضا في مجال إعمال تسيير المرفق العام على أساس مسئولية المرفق عن أعمال تابعيه متى ثبت ارتكابهم أفعالا مخالفة لأحكام القانون أو تخرج عن نطاقه حتى و إن لم تشكل هذه الأفعال قرارات إدارية طالما اندرجت في نطاق الأعمال اللازمة لتسيير المرفق بحسبانها من المنازعات الإدارية – تقدير قيمة أعمال البناء المخالفة لا يعد قرارا إداريا إلا أنه مراء في أنه إجراء أوجبه المشرع تقوم به الجهة الإدارية بمعرفة العاملين الفنيين بها لتقدير قيمة الأعمال المخالفة تمهيدا لتحديد قيمة الغرامة المقررة قانونا و يتعين على العاملين المذكورين القيام بهذا الإجراء وفقا لما يتضح من المعاينة الفعلية لهه الأعمال و أن يتفق و قيمتها الحقيقية دون مواربة أو مجاملة 

الطعن رقم 1793 لسنة 43 قضائية - عليا 
عاملون مدنيون بالدولة – تأديب – المسئولية التأديبية – 
قوامها ثبوت وقوع المخالفة التأديبية ( مسئولية تأديبية ) 
مناط المسئولية التأديبية هوان يسند للعامل على سبيل اليقين فعل إيجابي أو سلبي يعد مساهمة منه في وقوع المخالفة الإدارية المأخذ الإداري على سلوك العامل و استبان أنه لم يقع منه ما يشكل مخالفة تستوجب المؤاخذة و العقاب وجب القضاء ببراءته و يصبح القرار الصادر بمجازاته في هذه الحالة فاقدا للسبب المبرر له قانونا

الطعن رقم 6887 لسنة 43 قضائية – عليا 
دعوى – دعوى الإلغاء – الخصومة في دعوى الإلغاء 
عينية مناطها اختصام القرار الإداري 
القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976 في شأن توجيه و تنظيم أعمال 
البناء المعدل بالقانون رقم 30 لسنة 1983 
الخصومة في دعوى الإلغاء هي خصومة عينية مناطها اختصام القرار الإداري في ذاته استهدافا لمراقبة المشروعية إذا كان القرار الإداري هو موضوع الخصومة فإنه يتعين لقبول الدعوى أن يكون القرار قائما ة منتجا لآثاره عند إقامة الدعوى يعني إذا زال القرار الإداري بعد رفع الدعوى بمعنى إذا زال القرار الإداري بع رفع الدعوى أو إذا كان القرار الإداري النهائي الذي جوز الطعن فيه بالإلغاء لم يصدر بعد فإن الدعوى تكون في الحالتين غير مقبولة 

الطعن رقم 6641 لسنة 44 قضائية – عليا 
دعوى – دعوى الإلغاء – شروط قبولها 
طلب وقف التنفيذ – قرار إنهاء الخدمة – عم قبول 
المواد 10 , 12 , 49 من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47لسنة 1972
حددت المادة 12 من قانون مجلس الدولة على سبيل الحصر القرارات الإدارية التي لا يقبل طلب إلغائها قبل التظلم منها إداريا بأنها تلك المنصوص عليها في البنود ثالثا و رابعا و تاسعا من المادة 10 من ذات القانون – و قد ورد ذكر القرارات الصادرة بالإحالة إلى المعاش ضمن القرارات المنصوص عليها في البند رابعا المشار إليه – ثم جاءت المادة 49 من القانون المشار إليه و أسست أصلا عاما يفضي بعدم جواز طلب وقف تنفيذ القرارات التي لا يقبل طلب إلغائها قبل التظلم منها إداريا – مقتضى ذلك – لا يجوز طلب وقف تنفيذ القرارات الصادرة بالإحالة إلى المعاش و يتعين الحكم بعدم قبوله 

الطعن رقم 6778 لسنة 44 قضائية – عليا 
هيئة الشرطة – ضباط – تأديب – الجزاءات 
الغلو في الجزاء – صوره 
من غير السائغ قانونا المساواة في مقدار الجزاء بين مرتكب المخالفة باعتباره فاعلا أصليا و بين صاحب الوظيفة الإشرافية عليها و الذي يكون دوره مجرد الرقابة و الإشراف و التنسيق و المتابعة على مرؤوسيه المتعددين و من ثم يكون من صور الغلو توقيع جزاء على صاحب الوظيفة الإشرافية أشد من الجزاء الموقع على مرتكب المخالفة من مرؤوسيه و ذلك عن ذات المخالفة سواء تم توقيع الجزاء من سلطة تأديبية واحدة أو سلطة مغايرة متى كانت عقوبة المرؤوس تحت نظرها عند توقيع الجزاء0

الطعن رقم 8777 لسنة 46 قضائية – عليا 
مجالس تأديب العاملين 
بالمحاكم – جزاء – صور الغلو في الجزاء 
للمحاكم التأديبية و مجالس التأديب سلطة تقدير خطورة الذنب الإداري و ما يناسبه من جزاء إلا أن مناط مشروعية هذه السلطة ألا يشوب استعمالها غلو و من صور عدم الملائمة الظاهرة بين 
درجة خطورة الذنب الإداري و بين نوع الجزاء و مقداره مؤدى ذلك خروج ذلك التقدير من نطاق المشروعية إلى نطاق عدم المشروعية , و من ثم يخضع لرقابة المحكمة الإدارية العليا التي تخضع لرقابتها أيضا الحد الفصل بين النطاقين و م هذا جاء تدرج القانون بالعقوبات التأديبية مبتدئا بالإنذار و انتهاء بالفصل من الخدمة على نحو يتحقق بالتعدد في الجزاءات هدف العقاب و مشروعيته يزجر مرتكب الفعل و غيره و تأمين سير المرافق العامة 
مجموعة أحكام المحكمة اإدارية العليا 
جلسة 1/12/2001 
لسنة 2002

الطعن رقم 1499 لسنة 38 قضائية – عليا 
نيابة إدارية – قياس كفاية الأداء – تقرير 
الكفاية – رقابة القضاء عليه 
تقير الكفاية بصفة عامة في أي عنصر من عناصر التقدير هو من الأمور التي تترخص فيها الإدارة إلا أن ذلك ليس طليقا من كل قيد بل مشروط بأن يكون مستندا إلى عناصر ثابتة مستخلصة استخلاصا سائغا من وقائع تنتجها ذلك أن القرار الصادر بتقدير درجة الكفاية شأنه شأن أي قرار إداري يجب أن يقوم على سببه المبرر له قانونا و إلا كان فاقدا لسبب 

الطعن رقم 3522 لسنة 42 قضائية – عليا 
عاملون مدنيون بالدولة – بدلات – 
بدل مخاطر ظروف الوظيفة و وجبة غذائية 
المادة 1 , 2 , 3 من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1983 بنظام العاملين بالمجاري و الصرف الصحي و مياه الشرب معدلا بالقانون رقم16 لسنة 1985 قرارات رئيس مجلس الوزراء أرقام 955 , 956 لسنة 1983 في شأن بدل مخاطر الوظيفة و مقابل نقدي عن وجبة غذائية 
مفاد ما تقدم أن المشرع رعاية منه للعاملين بالمجاري و الصرف الصحي و مياه الشرب قرر بموجب القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1983 المعدل بالقانون رقم 16 لسنة 1985 منحهم بدل ظروف و مخاطر بحد أقصى 60 % للعاملين بالمجاري و الصرف الصحي و 50 % للعاملين بمياه الشرب من الأجر الأصلي كما قرر منحهم وجبة غذائية أو مقابلا نقديا عنها و أناط رئيس مجلس الوزراء وضع القواعد اللازمة لصرف البدل أو الوجبة و الوظائف التي يستحق شاغلوها هذا البدل أو تلك الوجبة و النسب التي تصرف كبدل مخاطر بكل وظيفة من المقرر قانونا أن البدلات أو المزايا الوظيفية ترتبط بالوظائف و الأعمال التي تقررت لها فلا تستحق إلا لمن يشغل هذه الوظائف أو يقوم بعملها فعلا 

الطعن رقم 4894 لسنة 42 قضائية – عليا 
عاملون مدنيون بالدولة – تقرير كفاية – قياس كفاية الأداء – القرار الصادر بتقدير الكفاية 
المادتان 28 , 29 من قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1978 المعدل بالقانون رقم 115 لسنة 1983 
مفاد المواد السابقة أن المشرع أناط بالسلطة المختصة وضع نظام يكفل قياس كفاية الأداء للعاملين بما يتفق و نشاط الوحدة و الأهداف المنوطة بها و نوعية الوظائف فيها على أن يكون قياس الأداء من واقع السجلات و البيانات و نتائج التدريب المتاح للعاملين و أن معلومات أخرى يمكن الاسترشاد بها في هذا الشأن كما أوجب المشرع إخطار العاملين الذين يقل مستوى أدائهم عن مستوى الأداء العادي بأوجه النقص في هذا الأداء حتى يكونوا على بينة منه و لكي يتمكنوا بعد الإحاطة تدارك أمورهم و إصلاح شأنهم و النهوض بمستوى أدائهم إلى المستوى الأفضل على أن القرار الصادر بتقدير كفاية العامل شأنه أي قرار إداري يجب أن يقوم على سببه المبرر له قانونا و لا يتأتى ذلك إلا بقيام هذا اسب على عناصر ثابتة و مستخلصة استخلاصا سائغا من ملف الخدمة و متعلقة بعمل العامل خلال السنة التي يقدم عنها التقدير احتراما لمبدأ سنوية التقرير و حتى لا يؤاخذ العامل بما لم يقم عليه دليل في الأوراق 0 

الطعن رقم 5952 لسنة 45 قضائية- عليا 
عاملون مدنيون بالدولة – قياس كفاية الأداء – 
تقرير الكفاية – مضمونه 
المادتان 28 , 32 من قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1978 المعدل بالقانون رقم 115 لسنة 1983 
المشرع أخضع العاملين المدنيين بالدولة لنظام تقارير الكفاية و أناط بالسلطة المختصة في وضع نظام يكفل قياس كفاية الأداء عن العام خلال عام يبدأ من أول يناير و ينتهي في أخر ديسمبر و هذا النظام يتباين من جهة أخرى تبعا لاختلاف نشاط كل جهة و أهدافها و نوعية و طبيعة الوظائف بها على أن يكون مستندا من واع السجلات و البيانات التي تعدها الوحدة لهذا الغرض – اعتبر المشرع الأداء العادي معيارا يتخذ كأساس لقياس كفاية الأداء و حدد مراتب لتقدير الكفاية و هي ممتاز أو جيد أو متوسط أو ضعيف و عني المشرع بتحديد الجهة – في المادة 132 – التي يناط بها تقدير كفاية العامل إذا ما اعتبر داخل الجمهورية و حال ندبه أو تكليفه فجعلها الجهة التي قضى فيها العامل المدة الأكبر من السنة محل التقدير 

الطعن رقم 8101 لسنة 45 قضائية – عليا 
تأمين اجتماعي – أجر الاشتراك – عناصر 
الاشتراك عن الأجر المتغير
بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 المعدل بالقوانين أرقام 25 لسنة 1977 , 93 لسنة 1980 , 47 لسنة 1984 – قرار وزير التأمينات رقم 75 لسنة 1984 بشأن حساب عناصر أجر الاشتراك المتغير في قانون التأمين الاجتماعي 
هذا القرار قد أجاز للمنشأة التي يتبعها المؤمن عليه بالاتفاق مع التنظيم النقابي بها – في حالة وجوده – أداء اشتراكات التأمين الاجتماعي عن عناصر الأجر المتغير السنوي اعتبارا من 1/4/1984 مرد ذلك صدوره تحقيق الرغبة جماعية من جميع العاملين المؤمن عليهم – بالمنشأة على الإفادة من حكم المادة الثانية من القرار – و بحسبان أن التنظيم النقابي يمثل إرادة أو مصلحة جموع العمال فإنه إذا ما أعلنت المنشأة موافقتها على أداء الاشتراكات و وافق جميع الأعضاء المؤمن عليهم على ذلك أو لم يعترض أحد منهم على موافقة المنشأة و قيامها بالفعل يخصم اشتراكات التأمين الاجتماعي اللازمة بما ينبئ عن توافر الرغبة الجماعية للمؤمن عليهم 0 

الطعن رقم 2039 لسنة 46 قضائية – عليا 
مسئولية – المسئولية العقابية – 
مناط قيامها – ثبوت الفعل ثبوتا يقينيا 
إن من المسلمات في مجال المسئولية العقابية جنائية كانت أو تأديبية ضرورة ثبوت الفعل المكون للجريمة ثبوتا يقينيا بدليل مستخلص استخلاصا سائغا قبل المتهم مع سلامة تكييفه قانونا باعتباره جريمة تأديبية أو جنائية و إلا أعلمت قرينة البراءة أخذت بقاعدة أن المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته 
مجموعة أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا 
جلسة 28/11/2001 
لسنة 2002 

الطعن رقم 1274 لسنة 39 قضائية – عليا 
دعوى – دعوى الإلغاء – طلب وقف التنفيذ ( ركناه ) 
أثر تنفيذ القرار قبل الحكم – عدم قبول الدعوى 
0 
و حيث إنه من المستقر عليه في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الحكم بوقف تنفيذ القرارات الإدارية طبقا لنص المادة 49 من قانون مجلس الدولة يقوم على توافر ركنين مجتمعين أولهما ركن الجدية بأن يقوم طلب وقف التنفيذ حسب الظاهر من الأوراق على أسباب جدية يرجح معها الحكم بإلغاء القرار المطعون فه عند الفصل في موضوع النزاع و الثاني ركن الاستعجال بأن يترتب على تنفيذ القرار الإداري أثار يتعذر تداركها في حالة القضاء بإلغائه موضوعا 0 
و حيث إن قيام جهة الإدارة بتنفيذ القرار فيه ينفي ركن الاستعجال لتحقق آثار القرار بالفعل قبل الفصل في طلب وقف التنفيذ و بالتالي لا يكون ثمة معنى للقضاء بوقف التنفيذ و بالتالي لا يكون ثمة معنى للقضاء بوقف تنفيذ القرار بعد تنفيذه بالفعل 0 

الطعن رقم 986 لسنة 43 قضائية – عليا 
أملاك الدولة العامة – طرق عامة – إزالة التعدي
عليها إداريا –شروطه – القانون رقم 140 لسنة
1956 في شأن إشغال الطرق العامة 0 
إن الأصل أن الأملاك العامة و منها الطرق المخصصة للمنفعة العامة ليست محلا للبناء عليها و إن إشغالها بالبناء عليها لا يكون إلا بترخيص من السلطة المختصة إذا ما حدث إشغال للطريق العام بدون ترخيص إزالته بالطريق الإداري على نفقة المخالف إذا كان هذا الإشغال مخلا بمقتضيات التنظيم العام أو الأمن العام أو الصحة العامة أو الآداب العامة حركة المرور 0 

حكم – حجية الحكم الجنائي أمام 
القضاء الإداري 
و ن حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن الحكم الجنائي يحوز حجية في مجال المنازعات الإدارية التي تختص بنظرها محاكم مجلس الدولة متى كانت هناك وحدة بين الواقعة في المنازعة الإدارية و الجنحة التي سبق الفصل في المنازعة الجنائية 0 

الطعن رقم 7738 لسنة 43 قضائية – عليا 
أملاك الدولة – إزالة التعدي عليها إداريا 
رقابة القضاء 
المادة 970من القانون المدني 
إن قاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن مباشرة جهة الإدارة لسلطتها في إزالة التعدي الواقع على أملاكها بالطريق الإداري منوط بثبوت وقوع اعتداء ظاهر على ملك الدولة و محاولة غصبه 0 و أن المقصود بالتعدي هو العدوان المادي على أموال الدولة الذي يتحرر من أي أساس قانوني يستند إليه و من ثم يتعين أن تكون يد الفرد على أموال الدولة لها سند من تصرفات الإدارة تثبته الأوراق كما إذا كان مرخصا باستعماله أو استغلاله أو البناء عليه أو له حق الملكية على هذه الأموال ففي هذه الحالة ينتفي وجود تعدي من واضع اليد تقتضي إزالته إداريا و من ناحية أخرى فإن رقابة القضاء الإداري لمشروعية القرار الصادر بإزالة التعدي يقف عند التحقق من صحة هذا القرار و قيامه على أسبابه المبررة له دون أن تنسحب هذه الرقابة إلى ما يدعيه لنفسه من حقوق على تلك الأموال كعلاقة إيجارية أو غيرها0 

الطعن رقم 468 لسنة 44 قضائية – عليا 
مهن - مهن حرة – الكيمائيون – شروط القيد
في السجل – القانون رقم 367 لسنة 1954 
بشأن مزاولة مهنة الكيمياء الطبية 
إن القانون اشترط لقيد الحاصل على بكالوريوس الصيدلة في السجل المذكور في المادة و بالإضافة إلى هذا المؤهل يتعين حصوله على درجة أو شهادة التخصص في الكيمياءالحيويةأو أو كيمياء تحليل الأغذية أو كيمياء تحليل الأدوية أو في علم البكترياأوالباثولوجيا حسب الأحوال ثم جعل المشرع تقدير قيمة شهادة التخصص إلى اللجنة التي شكلها في المادة 4 منه فالحصول على درجة أو شهادة التخصص إلى اللجنة التي شكلها في المادة 4 منه فالحصول على درجة أو شهادة التخصص في إحدى المواد ليس كافيا وحده لإتمام القيد و إنما يجب أن تقدر اللجنة بعد البحث – قيمته لتقدير ما إذا كان كافيا لتوفير التعليم و الخبرة التي يجب توافرها للقيد في السجل المشار إليه واللجنة و هي تقدر مؤهلا معينا من بين تلك المؤهلات إنما تقديرا موضوعيا بدراسة ما احتواه من فروع العلم المختلفة و مدى كفايتها لتكوين الخبرة و الدراسة اللازمة للقيد في السجل المشار إليه و ممارسته المهنة و لا تكتفي بذكر عدد سنوات الدراسة فيه للحكم على مدى كفايته كشرط من الشروط التي تطلبها القانون للقيد في السجل 

الطعن رقم 400 لسنة 47 قضائية – عليا 
هيئة الشرطة – طلبة – شروط القبول 
المواد 10 , 14 , 15 من القانون رقم 91 لسنة 1975 
بشأن أكاديمية الشرطة المعدل بالقانون رقم 30 لسنة 1994 
و لائحته التنفيذية الصادرة بقرار وزير الداخلية رقم 864 لسنة 1976 
و من حيث إن مفاد هذه النصوص أن المشرع حدد الشروط التي يتعين توافرها فيمن يقبل بكلية الشرطة و يستمر في الدراسة بها ن بين هذه الشروط أن يكون محمود السيرة و حسن السمعة و هذا الشرط على ما جرى عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة يختلف عن شرط ألا يكون الطالب قد حكم عليه بعقوبة جناية أو بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة و إذ ورد النص على حسن السمعة و السيرة الحميدة عاما دون تحديد الأسباب التي يترتب عليها فقده فإن المشرع بذلك يكون قد استهدف من ذلك إفساح المجال في تقدير حسن السمعة لجهة الإدارة في تقدير مسئوليتها عن إعداد ضابط الشرطة الذي سيتولى مهام الحفاظ عل الأمن و مطاردة الخارجين عن القانون و صون أرواح الناس و أعرضهم و ممتلكاتهم و الزود عنها و لا ريب في أن سمعة طالب الشرطة تتأثر بمسلكه الشخصي أو الخلقي أو بأوضاع تحيط به يمكن أن يكون لها تأثيرها على عمله مستقبلا كضابط شرطة و من ثم فلا ترتب على جهة الإدارة في تقدير تخلف حسن السمعة في طالب الشرطة متى استمد هذا التقدير من وقائع و أسباب و أدلة تبرره و خلا تقديرها من إساءة السلطة و الانحراف بها 
مجموعة أحكام المحكمة اإدارية العليا 
جلسة 1/12/2001 
لسنة 2002

الطعن رقم 1499 لسنة 38 قضائية – عليا 
نيابة إدارية – قياس كفاية الأداء – تقرير 
الكفاية – رقابة القضاء عليه 
تقير الكفاية بصفة عامة في أي عنصر من عناصر التقدير هو من الأمور التي تترخص فيها الإدارة إلا أن ذلك ليس طليقا من كل قيد بل مشروط بأن يكون مستندا إلى عناصر ثابتة مستخلصة استخلاصا سائغا من وقائع تنتجها ذلك أن القرار الصادر بتقدير درجة الكفاية شأنه شأن أي قرار إداري يجب أن يقوم على سببه المبرر له قانونا و إلا كان فاقدا لسبب 

الطعن رقم 3522 لسنة 42 قضائية – عليا 
عاملون مدنيون بالدولة – بدلات – 
بدل مخاطر ظروف الوظيفة و وجبة غذائية 
المادة 1 , 2 , 3 من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1983 بنظام العاملين بالمجاري و الصرف الصحي و مياه الشرب معدلا بالقانون رقم16 لسنة 1985 قرارات رئيس مجلس الوزراء أرقام 955 , 956 لسنة 1983 في شأن بدل مخاطر الوظيفة و مقابل نقدي عن وجبة غذائية 
مفاد ما تقدم أن المشرع رعاية منه للعاملين بالمجاري و الصرف الصحي و مياه الشرب قرر بموجب القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1983 المعدل بالقانون رقم 16 لسنة 1985 منحهم بدل ظروف و مخاطر بحد أقصى 60 % للعاملين بالمجاري و الصرف الصحي و 50 % للعاملين بمياه الشرب من الأجر الأصلي كما قرر منحهم وجبة غذائية أو مقابلا نقديا عنها و أناط رئيس مجلس الوزراء وضع القواعد اللازمة لصرف البدل أو الوجبة و الوظائف التي يستحق شاغلوها هذا البدل أو تلك الوجبة و النسب التي تصرف كبدل مخاطر بكل وظيفة من المقرر قانونا أن البدلات أو المزايا الوظيفية ترتبط بالوظائف و الأعمال التي تقررت لها فلا تستحق إلا لمن يشغل هذه الوظائف أو يقوم بعملها فعلا 

الطعن رقم 4894 لسنة 42 قضائية – عليا 
عاملون مدنيون بالدولة – تقرير كفاية – قياس كفاية الأداء – القرار الصادر بتقدير الكفاية 
المادتان 28 , 29 من قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1978 المعدل بالقانون رقم 115 لسنة 1983 
مفاد المواد السابقة أن المشرع أناط بالسلطة المختصة وضع نظام يكفل قياس كفاية الأداء للعاملين بما يتفق و نشاط الوحدة و الأهداف المنوطة بها و نوعية الوظائف فيها على أن يكون قياس الأداء من واقع السجلات و البيانات و نتائج التدريب المتاح للعاملين و أن معلومات أخرى يمكن الاسترشاد بها في هذا الشأن كما أوجب المشرع إخطار العاملين الذين يقل مستوى أدائهم عن مستوى الأداء العادي بأوجه النقص في هذا الأداء حتى يكونوا على بينة منه و لكي يتمكنوا بعد الإحاطة تدارك أمورهم و إصلاح شأنهم و النهوض بمستوى أدائهم إلى المستوى الأفضل على أن القرار الصادر بتقدير كفاية العامل شأنه أي قرار إداري يجب أن يقوم على سببه المبرر له قانونا و لا يتأتى ذلك إلا بقيام هذا اسب على عناصر ثابتة و مستخلصة استخلاصا سائغا من ملف الخدمة و متعلقة بعمل العامل خلال السنة التي يقدم عنها التقدير احتراما لمبدأ سنوية التقرير و حتى لا يؤاخذ العامل بما لم يقم عليه دليل في الأوراق 0 

الطعن رقم 5952 لسنة 45 قضائية- عليا 
عاملون مدنيون بالدولة – قياس كفاية الأداء – 
تقرير الكفاية – مضمونه 
المادتان 28 , 32 من قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1978 المعدل بالقانون رقم 115 لسنة 1983 
المشرع أخضع العاملين المدنيين بالدولة لنظام تقارير الكفاية و أناط بالسلطة المختصة في وضع نظام يكفل قياس كفاية الأداء عن العام خلال عام يبدأ من أول يناير و ينتهي في أخر ديسمبر و هذا النظام يتباين من جهة أخرى تبعا لاختلاف نشاط كل جهة و أهدافها و نوعية و طبيعة الوظائف بها على أن يكون مستندا من واع السجلات و البيانات التي تعدها الوحدة لهذا الغرض – اعتبر المشرع الأداء العادي معيارا يتخذ كأساس لقياس كفاية الأداء و حدد مراتب لتقدير الكفاية و هي ممتاز أو جيد أو متوسط أو ضعيف و عني المشرع بتحديد الجهة – في المادة 132 – التي يناط بها تقدير كفاية العامل إذا ما اعتبر داخل الجمهورية و حال ندبه أو تكليفه فجعلها الجهة التي قضى فيها العامل المدة الأكبر من السنة محل التقدير 

الطعن رقم 8101 لسنة 45 قضائية – عليا 
تأمين اجتماعي – أجر الاشتراك – عناصر 
الاشتراك عن الأجر المتغير
بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 المعدل بالقوانين أرقام 25 لسنة 1977 , 93 لسنة 1980 , 47 لسنة 1984 – قرار وزير التأمينات رقم 75 لسنة 1984 بشأن حساب عناصر أجر الاشتراك المتغير في قانون التأمين الاجتماعي 
هذا القرار قد أجاز للمنشأة التي يتبعها المؤمن عليه بالاتفاق مع التنظيم النقابي بها – في حالة وجوده – أداء اشتراكات التأمين الاجتماعي عن عناصر الأجر المتغير السنوي اعتبارا من 1/4/1984 مرد ذلك صدوره تحقيق الرغبة جماعية من جميع العاملين المؤمن عليهم – بالمنشأة على الإفادة من حكم المادة الثانية من القرار – و بحسبان أن التنظيم النقابي يمثل إرادة أو مصلحة جموع العمال فإنه إذا ما أعلنت المنشأة موافقتها على أداء الاشتراكات و وافق جميع الأعضاء المؤمن عليهم على ذلك أو لم يعترض أحد منهم على موافقة المنشأة و قيامها بالفعل يخصم اشتراكات التأمين الاجتماعي اللازمة بما ينبئ عن توافر الرغبة الجماعية للمؤمن عليهم 0 

الطعن رقم 2039 لسنة 46 قضائية – عليا 
مسئولية – المسئولية العقابية – 
مناط قيامها – ثبوت الفعل ثبوتا يقينيا 
إن من المسلمات في مجال المسئولية العقابية جنائية كانت أو تأديبية ضرورة ثبوت الفعل المكون للجريمة ثبوتا يقينيا بدليل مستخلص استخلاصا سائغا قبل المتهم مع سلامة تكييفه قانونا باعتباره جريمة تأديبية أو جنائية و إلا أعلمت قرينة البراءة أخذت بقاعدة أن المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته 
مجموعة أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا 
جلسة 28/11/2001 
لسنة 2002

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الطعن رقم 1274 لسنة 39 قضائية – عليا 
دعوى – دعوى الإلغاء – طلب وقف التنفيذ ( ركناه ) 
أثر تنفيذ القرار قبل الحكم – عدم قبول الدعوى 
0 
و حيث إنه من المستقر عليه في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الحكم بوقف تنفيذ القرارات الإدارية طبقا لنص المادة 49 من قانون مجلس الدولة يقوم على توافر ركنين مجتمعين أولهما ركن الجدية بأن يقوم طلب وقف التنفيذ حسب الظاهر من الأوراق على أسباب جدية يرجح معها الحكم بإلغاء القرار المطعون فه عند الفصل في موضوع النزاع و الثاني ركن الاستعجال بأن يترتب على تنفيذ القرار الإداري أثار يتعذر تداركها في حالة القضاء بإلغائه موضوعا 0 
و حيث إن قيام جهة الإدارة بتنفيذ القرار فيه ينفي ركن الاستعجال لتحقق آثار القرار بالفعل قبل الفصل في طلب وقف التنفيذ و بالتالي لا يكون ثمة معنى للقضاء بوقف التنفيذ و بالتالي لا يكون ثمة معنى للقضاء بوقف تنفيذ القرار بعد تنفيذه بالفعل 0 

الطعن رقم 986 لسنة 43 قضائية – عليا 
أملاك الدولة العامة – طرق عامة – إزالة التعدي
عليها إداريا –شروطه – القانون رقم 140 لسنة
1956 في شأن إشغال الطرق العامة 0 
إن الأصل أن الأملاك العامة و منها الطرق المخصصة للمنفعة العامة ليست محلا للبناء عليها و إن إشغالها بالبناء عليها لا يكون إلا بترخيص من السلطة المختصة إذا ما حدث إشغال للطريق العام بدون ترخيص إزالته بالطريق الإداري على نفقة المخالف إذا كان هذا الإشغال مخلا بمقتضيات التنظيم العام أو الأمن العام أو الصحة العامة أو الآداب العامة حركة المرور 0 

حكم – حجية الحكم الجنائي أمام 
القضاء الإداري 
و ن حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن الحكم الجنائي يحوز حجية في مجال المنازعات الإدارية التي تختص بنظرها محاكم مجلس الدولة متى كانت هناك وحدة بين الواقعة في المنازعة الإدارية و الجنحة التي سبق الفصل في المنازعة الجنائية 0 

الطعن رقم 7738 لسنة 43 قضائية – عليا 
أملاك الدولة – إزالة التعدي عليها إداريا 
رقابة القضاء 
المادة 970من القانون المدني 
إن قاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن مباشرة جهة الإدارة لسلطتها في إزالة التعدي الواقع على أملاكها بالطريق الإداري منوط بثبوت وقوع اعتداء ظاهر على ملك الدولة و محاولة غصبه 0 و أن المقصود بالتعدي هو العدوان المادي على أموال الدولة الذي يتحرر من أي أساس قانوني يستند إليه و من ثم يتعين أن تكون يد الفرد على أموال الدولة لها سند من تصرفات الإدارة تثبته الأوراق كما إذا كان مرخصا باستعماله أو استغلاله أو البناء عليه أو له حق الملكية على هذه الأموال ففي هذه الحالة ينتفي وجود تعدي من واضع اليد تقتضي إزالته إداريا و من ناحية أخرى فإن رقابة القضاء الإداري لمشروعية القرار الصادر بإزالة التعدي يقف عند التحقق من صحة هذا القرار و قيامه على أسبابه المبررة له دون أن تنسحب هذه الرقابة إلى ما يدعيه لنفسه من حقوق على تلك الأموال كعلاقة إيجارية أو غيرها0 

الطعن رقم 468 لسنة 44 قضائية – عليا 
مهن - مهن حرة – الكيمائيون – شروط القيد
في السجل – القانون رقم 367 لسنة 1954 
بشأن مزاولة مهنة الكيمياء الطبية 
إن القانون اشترط لقيد الحاصل على بكالوريوس الصيدلة في السجل المذكور في المادة و بالإضافة إلى هذا المؤهل يتعين حصوله على درجة أو شهادة التخصص في الكيمياءالحيويةأو أو كيمياء تحليل الأغذية أو كيمياء تحليل الأدوية أو في علم البكترياأوالباثولوجيا حسب الأحوال ثم جعل المشرع تقدير قيمة شهادة التخصص إلى اللجنة التي شكلها في المادة 4 منه فالحصول على درجة أو شهادة التخصص إلى اللجنة التي شكلها في المادة 4 منه فالحصول على درجة أو شهادة التخصص في إحدى المواد ليس كافيا وحده لإتمام القيد و إنما يجب أن تقدر اللجنة بعد البحث – قيمته لتقدير ما إذا كان كافيا لتوفير التعليم و الخبرة التي يجب توافرها للقيد في السجل المشار إليه واللجنة و هي تقدر مؤهلا معينا من بين تلك المؤهلات إنما تقديرا موضوعيا بدراسة ما احتواه من فروع العلم المختلفة و مدى كفايتها لتكوين الخبرة و الدراسة اللازمة للقيد في السجل المشار إليه و ممارسته المهنة و لا تكتفي بذكر عدد سنوات الدراسة فيه للحكم على مدى كفايته كشرط من الشروط التي تطلبها القانون للقيد في السجل 

الطعن رقم 400 لسنة 47 قضائية – عليا 
هيئة الشرطة – طلبة – شروط القبول 
المواد 10 , 14 , 15 من القانون رقم 91 لسنة 1975 
بشأن أكاديمية الشرطة المعدل بالقانون رقم 30 لسنة 1994 
و لائحته التنفيذية الصادرة بقرار وزير الداخلية رقم 864 لسنة 1976 
و من حيث إن مفاد هذه النصوص أن المشرع حدد الشروط التي يتعين توافرها فيمن يقبل بكلية الشرطة و يستمر في الدراسة بها ن بين هذه الشروط أن يكون محمود السيرة و حسن السمعة و هذا الشرط على ما جرى عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة يختلف عن شرط ألا يكون الطالب قد حكم عليه بعقوبة جناية أو بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة و إذ ورد النص على حسن السمعة و السيرة الحميدة عاما دون تحديد الأسباب التي يترتب عليها فقده فإن المشرع بذلك يكون قد استهدف من ذلك إفساح المجال في تقدير حسن السمعة لجهة الإدارة في تقدير مسئوليتها عن إعداد ضابط الشرطة الذي سيتولى مهام الحفاظ عل الأمن و مطاردة الخارجين عن القانون و صون أرواح الناس و أعرضهم و ممتلكاتهم و الزود عنها و لا ريب في أن سمعة طالب الشرطة تتأثر بمسلكه الشخصي أو الخلقي أو بأوضاع تحيط به يمكن أن يكون لها تأثيرها على عمله مستقبلا كضابط شرطة و من ثم فلا ترتب على جهة الإدارة في تقدير تخلف حسن السمعة في طالب الشرطة متى استمد هذا التقدير من وقائع و أسباب و أدلة تبرره و خلا تقديرها من إساءة السلطة و الانحراف به
مجموعة أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا 
جلسة 27/11/2001 
لسنة 2002 

الطعن رقم 1334 لسنة 37 قضائية – عليا 
كليات عسكرية – طلبة الكليات العسكرية 
- استقالتهم و أثارها 
المادة 11 من القانون رقم 92 لسنة 1975 بشأن النظام الأساسي للكليات العسكرية معدلة بالقانون رقم 5 لسنة 1985 - مؤداها أنه يجوز قبول استقالة الطالب بعد موافقة مجلس الكلية في هذه الحالة يلتزم الطالب و ولي أمره متضامنين بسداد النفقات الفعلية التي تكلفها أثناء المدة التي قضاها بالكلية حتى تاريخ تقديم استقالته – يسري الالتزام الخاص بسداد هذه النفقات في جميع حالات فصل الطالب فيما عدا حالتي فصله بسبب عدم اللياقة الطبية أو استنفاد مرات الرسوب يعتبر تقدير النفقات الصادرة من الجهة المختصة نهائيا 

الطعن رقم 4363 لسنة 41 قضائية – علاي 
تقادم – التقادم المكسب للملكية –
( إصلاح زراعي – استيلاء ) 
المادة 968 من القانون المدني – مفاده أن المشرع يتطلب لاكتساب ملكية العقار بالتقادم الطويل أن تستمر الحيازة دون انقطاع 15 سنة بشرائطها المعروفة من هدوء و استمرار و نية التملك يستوي في ذلك أن تكون كلها في وضع يد من يدعي الملكية أو في وضع يد سلفه أو بالاشتراك بينهما بحيث لا تقل عن 15 سنة 

الطعون أرقام 981 , 1000, 1005 لسنة 41 قضائية – عليا 
دعوى – الصفة في الدعوى – الممثل القانوني للهيئة العامة 
للمستشفيات و المعاهد التعليمية 
المادتان 1 , 2 من قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1002 لسنة 1975 بإنشاء الهيئة العامة للمستشفيات و المعاهد التعليمية , المادة 9 من قانون الهيئات العامة الصادر بالقانون رقم 61 لسنة 1963 – مفاد هذه المواد أن الهيئة العامة للمستشفيات و المعاهد التعليمية هيئة عامة تتبع وزير الصحة و مقرها مدينة القاهرة و تعتبر من المؤسسات العلمية و لها مجلس إدارة برئاسة وزير الصحة – الهيئة العامة يمثلها رئيس مجلس إدارتها في صلاتها بالهيئات و الأشخاص الأخرى و أمام القضاء – أثر ذلك – أن القرار الصادر من وزير الصحة و السكان بصفته رئيس مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للمستشفيات و المعاهد التعليمية يجعله صاحب الصفة عند مخاصمة هذا القرار باعتباره الممثل القانوني للهيئة أمام القضاء – اختصام كل من وزير الصحة بصفته و محافظ القليوبية بصفته اختصاما لغير ذي صفة 

قرار إداري – عيوب – إساءة استعمال 
السلطة أو الانحراف بها ( عاملون مدنيون – ندب ) 
من المستقر عليه أن الندب من الأمور المتروكة لجهة الإدارة و من الملائمات التي تتمتع فيها بسلطة تقديرية حسبما تمليه مصلحة العمل يقتضيه الصالح العام و ذلك حتى تستطيع الإدارة أن تلبي احتياجات العمل العاجلة- جعل المشرع الندب بصفة عامة تكليف مؤقت العامل القيام بأعباء وظيفة ما و هو بذلك أمر موقوت بطبيعته اقتضته ظروف العمل إن أداء العامل للوظيفة المنتدب إليها لا يعتبر تعيينا فها أو ترقية إليها ة لا يكسبه حقا في الاستمرار في شغل وظيفة المنتدب إليها بحيث يجوز للسلطة المختصة إلغاء الندب في أي وقت إذ لا يرتب الندب للعامل مركزا قانونيا نهائيا لا يجوز المساس به و لا معقب على الجهة الإدارية في هذا الشأن ما دام قد خلا تدخلها من إساءة استعمال السلطة – الأصل في القرارات الإدارية صحتها و أنها بذاتها دليل على هذه الصحة و على توافر الأركان القانونية الموجبة للصحة و أن الغاية فيها المصلحة العامة ما لم يقدم المتضرر من القرار الإداري عكس هذه القرينة و من ثم كون عبء الإثبات عليه عبء إساءة استعمال السلطة و الانحراف بها و هو ما يقابل ركن الغاية في القرار من العيوب القصدية في القرار الإداري و يقوم حيث يكون لدى الإدارة قصد الإساءة و الانحراف بحيث تهدف من القرار قصدا آخر غير المصلحة العامة كالانتقام من شخص أو محاباة آخر على حسابه و على ذلك فإن هذا العبء يقع على عاتق من يدعيه بأن يقوم الدليل عليه حيث لا يمكن افتراضه لارتباطه بسلوكيات الإدارية 0 

الطعن رقم 1333 لسنة 45 قضائية – عليا 
عقد إداري – تنفيذ بما يتفق و حسن النية 
من المقرر قضاء أن تنفيذ العقود و من بينها العقود الإدارية يتعين أن يكون طبقا لما اشتملت عليه نصوص العقد و بطريقة تتفق مع حسن النية 
عقد إداري - تنفيذه - تعويض المتعاقد عن التأخير في صرف المستحقات 
حق المتعاقد مع الجهة الإدارية في التعويض عن التأخر في صرف ما يكون مستحقا له طبقا لأحكام العقد تقتصر على حقه في المطالبة بالتعويض في المادة 226 من القانون المدني و لأوجه لإلزام الجهة الإدارية بالتعويض عن التأخير في صرف تلك المستحقات على نحو مغاير لما نصت عليه ما دام لم يتم الاتفاق على غير ذلك 0 

الطعن رقم 7988 لسنة 46 قضائية – عليا 
دعوى – الحكم في الدعوى – استخراج صورة
تنفيذية ثانية للحكم 
المادة 183 من قانون المرافعات المدنية و التجارية رقم 13 لسنة 1968 
مؤداها أن الصورة التنفيذية الثانية من الحكم لا تعطي للمحكوم له إلا عند ضياع الصورة التنفيذية الأولى استثناء من الأصل العام – أن الصورة التنفيذية من الحكم لا تعطي للمحكوم له إلا مرة واحدة تفاديا لتكرار التنفيذ بمقتضى سند تنفيذي واحد و مؤدى ضياع الصورة التنفيذية الأولى هو فقد صاحبها لها و عدم استطاعته العثور عليها ولا تتوافر له الوسيلة لاستردادها 

مجموعة أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا 
جلسة 25/11/2001 
لسنة 2002 

الطعن رقم 6032 لسنة 43 قضائية – عليا 
حكم – الطعن في الأحكام التأديبية أمام 
المحكمة الإدارية العليا – طبيعته 0 
رقابة المحكمة الإدارية العليا لأحكام المحاكم التأديبية هي رقابة قانونية فلا تعني استئناف النظر في الحكم بالموازنة و الترجيح بين الأدلة المقدمة إثباتا و نفيا إذ أن ذلك من شأن المحكمة التأديبية وحدها المحكمة الإدارية العليا لا تتدخل و تفرض رقابتها إلا إذا كان الدليل الذي اعتمد عليه قضاء الحكم غير مستمد من أصول ثابتة في الأوراق و كان استخلاص هذه الدليل لا تنتجه الواقعة المطروحة على المحكمة فهنا فقط يكون التدخل لتصحيح حكم القانون لأن الحكم في هذه الحالة يكون غير قائم على سببه 0 

الطعن رقم 6234 لسنة 43 قضائية – عليا 
حكم – أحكام المحكمة التأديبية – سلطة المحكمة 
في تقدير قيام المخالفة التأديبية : 
متى كانت المحكمة التأديبية قد استخلصت النتيجة التي انتهت إليها استخلاصا سائغا من أصول تنتجه ماديا و قانونيا و كيفتها تكييفا سليما و كانت هذه النتيجة تبرر اقتناعها الذي بنت عليها قضاءها فإنه لا يكون هناك محل للتعقيب عليها ذلك أن لها الحرية في تكوين عقيدتها من أي عنصر من عناصر الدعوى و لها في سبيل ذلك أن تأخذ بما تطمئن إليه من أقوال الشهود و أن تطرح ما عداها مما لا تطمئن إليه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الطعن رقم 1604 لسنة 44 قضائية – عليا 
دعوى – انقطاع سير الخصومة لوفاة المدعي : 
الخصومة القضائية هي مجموعة من الإجراءات التي تبدأ بإقامة الدعوى أمام المحكمة بناء على مسلك إيجابي يتخذ من جانب المدعي و ينتهي بحكم فاصل في النزاع أو بتنازل أو صلح – إنما هي حالة قانونية تنشأ عن مباشرة الدعوى بالادعاء لدى القضاء إي بالالتجاء إليه بوسيلة الدعوى أو العريضة و قد حدد القانون إجراءات التقدم بهذا الادعاء الذي بنى عليه انعقاد الخصومة و هي التي تقوم على اتصال المدعي بالمحكمة المرفوعة أمامها الدعوى و تكليف المدعي عليه بالمثول أمامها لكونها علاقة بين طرفيها من جهة و علاقة بين هذين الطرفين و بين القضاء من جهة أخرى فإذا لم تكن ثمة دعوى من أحد الخصمين للخصم الآخر إلى التلاقي أمام القضاء و لم يكن لأحدهما أو كليهما وجود فلا تنشأ الخصومة القضائية و لا تنعقد 0 

الطعن رقم 4400 لسنة 4 قضائية – عليا 
دعوى – الحكم في الدعوى - - ميعاد 
تقديم طلب الإعفاء من الرسوم 
تقديم طلب الإعفاء من الروم القضائية بعد فوات ستين يوما من تاريخ صدور الحكم المطعون فيه يستوجب الحكم بعدم قبول الطعن 0

الطعن رقم 1306 لسنة 45 قضائية – عليا 
دعوى – دعوى تأديبية – انقضاء 
الدعوى التأديبية لوفاة المتهم 
تنقضي الدعوى التأديبية لوفاة العامل أثناء نظر الطعن في الحكم التأديبي أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا أساس ذلك أن ما ورد بنص المادة 14 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من انقضاء و الدعوى الجنائية بوفاة المتهم هو أصل يجب إتباعه عند وفاة المتهم سواء كان ذلك أمام المحكمة التأديبية أو أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا 

الطعن رقم 8546 لسنة 45 قضائية – عليا 
عاملون مدنيون بالدولة – تأديب 
مسئولية أمناء المخازن 
المادة 45 من لائحة المخازن و المشريات الصادرة من مجلس الوزراء بجلسة 6/7/1984 افترض المشرع رغبة منه في إسباغ أكبر قدر من الحماية على المال العام – الخطأ في جانب أمناء المخازن و أرباب العهد عند فقدان العهدة أو تلفها – و نظرا لخطورة ما قدره المشرع فد وضع شروطا لاعتبار الأمين صاحب العهدة – و بما يكفل له السيطرة الكاملة على عهدته و يوفر له سبل المحافظة عليها هذا اخطأ المفترض ليس قرينة يجوز نفيها بإثبات أن تلف الأصناف أو فقدها كان نتيجة لظروف قاهرة لم يكن في وسع أمين العهدة الاحتراز منها - يتعين لمساءلة أمناء المخازن و أرباب العهد وفقا لأحكام اللائحة المشار إليها – أن يتسلم أمين العهدة عهدته بالجرد و ليس تسليما حكميا من واقع الدفاتر كما يجب أن يتم التسليم بحضور أحد العاملين بندبه لحضور عملية التسليم و التسلم الحقيقي – إذا تخلف أحد الشرطين لا تنتقل العهدة و تبقى على ذمة أمينها السابق – مؤدى ذلك – أن مسئولية أرباب العهد تبدأ بالاستلام و تنتهي بالتسلم بناء على جرد فعلي يشمل كل موجودات المخزن بناء عليه يكون من غير المقبول بعد تحرير محضر التسليم و التسلم – وفقا للإجراءات المقررة الادعاء بغير ما فيه 
مجموعة أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا 
جلسة 24/11/2001 
لسنة 2002 

الطعن رقم 3892 لسنة 41 قضائية – عليا : 
قرار إداري – ميعاد سحب القرار 
المادة 52 من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1978 
بإصدار قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة 
مبدأ الشرعية لم يعد يعني مجرد احترام القواعد القانونية الصادرة عنه السلطة التنفيذية سواء كان مصدر هذه القواعد لوائح عامة أم كان مصدر هذه القواعد لوائح عامة أم كان مصدرها قرارا فردية و يكاد يكون هناك إجماع على تفسير الشرعية بهذا لمدلول الواسع سالف الذكر الذي يدخل ضمن عناصرها أو مصادرها إلى جانب الدستور و القانون و القرارات الإدارية بنوعيها : التنظيمية و الفردية 0 

الطعن رقم 2517 لسنة 42 قضائية – عليا 
عاملون مدنيون بالدولة – تسوية – 
تسوية خاطئة – مرتب : 
القانون رقم 135 لسنة 1980 لعلاج الآثار المترتبة على تطبيق القانون رقم 83 لسنة 1973 بشأن تسوية حالات بعض العاملين من حملة المؤهلات 
إنه لا يجوز بعد 30/6/1984 تعديل المركز القانوني للعامل استنادا إلى أحكام التشريعات المنصوص عليها في المادة 11 مكرر من القانون رقم 135 لسنة 1980 على أي وجده من الوجوه إلا إذا كان ذلك تنفيذا لحكم قضائي نهائي من ناحية أخرى فقد وضع المشرع في ذات الوقت التزام آخر على عاتق جهة الإدارة بجانب التزامها السالف بعدم تعديل المركز القانوني للعامل حتى و لو كان خطأ مؤداه ضرورة إجراء تسوية قانونية صحيحة وفقا للقوانين المعمول بها عند إجرائها بغرض تحديد الدرجة و الأقدمية القانونية الصحيحة التي يستحقها العامل وفقا لهذه القوانين و ذلك للاعتداد بها في المستقبل فقط عند إجراء ترقية العامل للدرجة التالية – كما أوجب المشرع الاحتفاظ بصفة شخصية للعاملين الموجودين بالخدمة بالمرتبات التي يتقاضونها وقت العمل بهذا القانون نتيجة تسوية خاطئة على أن يستهلك الفرق بين تلك المرتبات و المرتبات المستحقة قانونا و ذلك من ربع قيمة علاوة الترقية و العلاوات الدورية التي تستحق لهم بعد تاريخ العمل بالقانون رقم 7 لسنة 1984 

الطعن رقم 5058 لسنة 44 قضائية – عليا
عاملون مدنيون بالدولة – تأديب – الغلو في 
تقدير الجزاء التأديبي : 
إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن شرط مشروعية سلطة تقدير خطورة الذنب الداري و ما يناسبه من جزاء , ألا يشوب استعمالها غلو و من صور هذا الغلو عدم الملائمة الظاهرة بين درجة الذنب الإداري و بين توع الجزاء و مقداره ففي هذه الصورة تتعارض نتائج عدم 
الملازمة الظاهرة مع الهدف الذي تغياه القانون من التأديب و هو تأمين سير المرافق العامة مما يخرج التقدير من نطاق المشروعية إلى نطاق عدم المشروعية

----------


## ميدو جنه

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا

----------

